# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Durch die Schluchten des Balkan

## Harald_1933

Bei meinen früheren Solo-Touren in Richtung Balkan war ich wochenlang in Rumänien und Bulgarien unterwegs. Ich begann in diesem Jahr im Juni in Mazedonien mit der Hauptstadt Skopje. Nachfolgend Fotos in der Reihenfolge:

Die jahrhundertealte Steinbogenbrücke Kamen Most verband einst die Altstadt.

Spaßstatue am Flußufer

Torbogen von Mazedonien

Nationaltheater Skopje

Am Torbogen sind deutlich die Farbspuren von den Farbbeuteln zu sehen, die Demonstranten gegen dieses Monument geschleudert hatten.









Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*
Statue Mutter Teresa

Das Mutter Teresa-Gedenkhaus steht an der Stelle ihrer Taufkirche.

Gefallene Helden von Mazedonien

Selbst hier verunzierten Farbbeutel das Monument

Kirche St. Clement 










Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*
Auch mit Farbe verunstaltetes neues Regierungsgebäude

Außenministerium mit Farbbeuteln verunziert

Eine der vielen Gedenktafeln für die in Skopje geborene Mutter Teresa

Die Festung Kale hoch über der Stadt ist eines der Wahrzeichen von Skopje.











Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*
Alte Steinbrücke nächtens

Archäologisches Museum von Mazedonien

Reiterstandbild Alexander der Große

Kinderfolklore










Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ohrid und sein gleichnamiger See in Mazedonien sowie Sveti Naum*

Schon in der Hauptstadt Skopje konnte ich mit stets freundlichen Menschen jeder Altersklasse meist in englisch, vielfach mit älteren Bürgern auch in deutsch nette Gespräche führen. Es gab während meiner langen Reise durch den Balkan nicht ein einziges Mal etwas in Richtung Unfreundlichkeit zu beklagen.

*Hier* - Infos zu Ohrid.

Meine erste längere Bergaufwanderung in Ohrid galt der Erreichung des Sveti Jovan Kaneo, also der Kirche des Heiligen Johannes von Kaneo. Bitte nachfolgende Info lesen: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church..._John_at_Kaneo

Meist wird diese Kirche mit kleinen Booten übers Wasser angesteuert. Aber auch direkt vom Wasser ist ein extrem steiler Weg zu überwinden. Ich entschied mich für den ebenfalls etwas anstrengenden und längeren Weg per Pedes durch die Altstadt. 

Auf dem Weg begegnete ich auch einem Angler. Der Schwan-Vater wollte mich aber partout nicht passieren lassen, sondern versuchte immer wieder, mich in die Beine zu beißen. Ich mußte einen Umweg in Kauf und fremde Hilfe beim Hochhieven auf eine steinerne Mauer in Anspruch nehmen. Es ging weiter hinauf, wie an den Fotos zu sehen.









Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*

Nachdem ich nun duch das Eingangstor von der Altstadtseite aus das Sveti Kaneo erreicht hatte, durfte ich zwar den üblichen Obolus von 1  zum Eintreten berappen, aber trotz Angebot meinerseits, wie in Indien oft üblich,  mehr zu zahlen, nicht im Inneren fotografieren.









Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*

Die nachfolgenden Fotos zeigen die Uferpromenade von Ohrid bei schönem Wetter. Danach sieht man Bilder von der alten Festungsanlage.









Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung










*Gruß Harald

 Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*

Sveti Naum ist so etwas wie ein Muss, wenn man am Ohrid-See gewesen ist. Auch hier war das Fotografieren verpönt, obwohl keine sichtbare Kontrolle erfolgte.
*Hier* - Infos

Ich lasse die Fotos mal für sich selber sprechen.










Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Im Land der Skipetaren*

Der atemberaubende Weg von Ohrid über Struga in Richtung Tirana war schon beeindruckend. Endlose Serpentinen über die albanischen Höhenzüge erweckten Sehnsucht nach mehr. Tirana selbst veranlasste mich jedoch leider mit einer gewissen Enttäuschung ob des sehr ärmlichen Umfeldes zur beschleunigten Weiterreise ans Meer. 

Nachfolgende Fotos zeigen einige Highlights, nämlich in der Reihenfolge:

Uhrturm als Wahrzeichen der Stadt mit TID-Tower und Et`hem-Bey-Moschee

Die Skanderbeg-Statue

Rathaus und Gebäudeensemble der Ministerien

Skanderbeg-Platz










*Hier* - Info zu Skanderbeg

Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*

Et`hem-Bey-Moschee

Historisches Nationalmuseum

Oper

Häufiges Straßenidyll - ein Schuhputzer und ein Aufderstraßeverkäufer









Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Durres - Albanien*

Nachdem ich mir ein wirklich einladendes Hotel direkt am Meer rechtzeitig habe reservieren lassen, wähnte ich einige Tage unbeschwerten Strandurlaub abspulen zu können. Aber leider war auch hier das neben dem Hotel liegende Umfeld weniger zur Gemütlichkeit geeignet, wenn man überhaupt da, wo evtl. viele Menschen sich tummeln, von gemütlich sprechen könnte. 

Zu Durres -* hier* - ein paar Informationen. 

Es war links und rechts vom Hotel auf der Uferpromenade ein eher tristes Erleben. Viele Menschen waren auch noch nicht zu sehen. Der Juni ist wohl auch in Albanien noch keine echte Ferienzeit. Die folgenden Fotos mögen verdeutlichen, das die eher italienischen Stränden anmutende Menschenmassierung, wenn sie denn da sind, nichts für den Hamburger Jung war, der lieber Strände wie auf den Kapverden liebt. Aber Durres war ja denn auch nur eine Stippvisite.









Fortsetzung folgt

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*









Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Von Durres - Albanien nach Podgorica - Hauptstadt von Montenegro*

Es war eine wahrlich atemberaubende Fahrt, um über Shkoder (Shkodra) -*hier* -nach Podgorica -* hier* - zu gelangen.

Die phantastische Landschrift um den Shkoder See wäre wohl eher für ein paar Tage ruhigen Verbleibens geeignet gewesen. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skutarisee

In Podgorica wollte ich ohnehin ein paar Tage bleiben, um z.B. auch das legendäre Kloster Ostrog zu besuchen. Ein absolutes Muss, weil es nämlich das höchste Heiligtum in Montenogro ist. Dazu später ein paar Fotos und Infos.

Nun Fotos in der Reihenfolge:

Uhrenturm Podgorica

Auferstehungskathedrale

Zwei Innenansichten von dieser Kirche.










Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*
Drei Fotos vom Innern der Auferstehungskathedrale

Kathedrale seitwärts gesehen









Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*

Bei meinen Spaziergängen in und um Podgorica herum, traf ich auch auf alte Brückenbauten. Man konnte gut erkennen, dass hier regelmäßig für Sauberkeit gesorgt wurde. Überhaupt fiel mir durchgängig auf dem Balkan auf, dass man sich stets bemühte, Schmutz zu vermeiden bzw. ihn gegebenenfalls auch rasch zu beseitigen. Fotos:

Antike Uferszenen in Podgorica

Erstes Foto vom Kloster Ostrog - noch weit entfernt *- hier* - Info 

Man konnte den Anstieg zum Kloster auf meist schmalen Wegen und endlosen Treppen durchaus per Pedes absolvieren. Unterwegs konnte man kleine Verschnaufpausen einlegen und dabei z.B. auch noch vorher eine kleinere Kirche besichtigen - siehe Foto.









Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*

Es war Sonntag und unzählige Menschen waren auf Achse, um Ostrog mit seinem Kloster zu erreichen. Die Fotos zeigen das Eingangstor, das untere Kloster, den von vielen Menschen belagerten letzten Weg zum oberen Kloster und den linken Innenbogen des Eingangstores. Das letzte Stück Weg habe ich mir erspart, weil von mindestens zwei Stunden Wartezeit die Rede war.










Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Von Podgorica nach Budva - Montenegro*

Ständig wechselnde traumhafte Landschaften, und dann die betörende Abfahrt aus den Bergen ans Meer, bei der man schon aus der Höhe das berühmte Sveti Stefan erblicken konnte. 

Budva, ein wahres Urlaubsparadies. Der Fußweg vom Zentrum bis nach Sveti Stefan, der trotz seiner vielen Kilometer am Meer entlang, gut markiert war, erfordert schon gutes Durchhaltevermögen. Aber nach Kaneo in Ohrid eher ein ausgiebiger Spaziergang, denn kräftezehrenden Aufstiegs. Leider verweigerte man mir den Zutritt in das Stadtinnere von Sveti Stefan, weil der Zugang nur für Bewohner oder registrierte Hotelgäste erlaubt sei. Man bot an, sich einer angemeldeten Reisegruppe für den Obolus von Euro Zwanzig anschließen zu können. Dafür wäre eine Wartezeit von ca. 2 Stunden bis zur nächsten Führung in Kauf zu nehmen. Ich machte mich dann aber lieber auf den langen Rückweg nach Budva-Zentrum.

Nachfolgend erste Fotos zu diesem Ausflug:

Budva-Zentrum von Sveti Stefan zu sehen

Strandidyll vor Sveti Stefan

Zugang zu Sveti Stefan

Rückweg









Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*

Fotos wie folgt:

Mein Hotel im Zentrum am Meer

Weg zur Altstadt

Altstadtpassage

Badestrand vor Altstadtmauer










Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*

Die alte Festung sollte man schon mal bestiegen haben, um von oben einen Blick auf die Stadt Budva zu erhaschen. Das Wetter und meine Stimmung waren gut, also denn:

Festungsmauer und drei Eindrücke von oben:









Gruß Harald

----------


## Frank1958

Moin moin, danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. M+F

----------


## LowRoad

Wieder einmal ein interessanter Berichte von dir, danke!

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Marion, Frank und Andi,

es freut mich, dass Euch die Schilderung meiner Impressionen und die eingestellten Fotos gefallen. Es geht noch weiter:

*Von Budva nach Kotor - Montenegro
*
Man hätte als guter Wanderer fast mit dem Koffer von Budva nach Kotor rollen können. Aber der Weg war nicht so gut zu begehen und sah auf der Landkarte kürzer aus, als er es in Wirklichkeit war. Ein aufmerksamer, etwas englisch verstehender Taxifahrer brachte mich vor das Eingangstor zur Innenstadt von Kotor. Es gibt nämlich nur 3 Eingänge, um nach Kotor hineinzugelangen, und zwar von der Seeseite, durch einen Tunnel und vom Kanal aus. Mit dem Leiter der Reception von meinem Hotel in Kotor hatte ich schon bei der Buchung von Deutschland aus vereinbart, dass ich beim Eintreffen vor dem Stadttor anrufen würde, damit man mich abholt, um mich in den engen Gassen zum Hotel zu begleiten. Taxis kommen dort schon aus Platzgründen nicht hinein. Der Taxifahrer übernahm für mich den Anruf, und es klappte wie am Schnürchen. Schon nach wenigen Minuten kam mein Begleiter aus dem Haupttor heraus. Weil ich so früh am Tag erschien und das für mich vorgesehene Zimmer noch nicht bezugsfertig war, bot man mir ein größeres Doppelzimmer zum vereinbarten Preis an, nachdem ich eine zusätzliche Übernachtung signalisiert hatte. So wohnte ich denn in einer 2000-Jährigen Stadt in einem Zwei-Hundert Jahre alten aus massiven Steinen bestehendem Gebäude in Originalmöbeln aus der damaligen Zeit. 

Die nachfolgenden Fotos zeigen die beschriebenen Details:









Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*

Die nachfolgenden Fotos zeigen das Gebäude, in dem sich mein Hotel befand, eine der vielen schmalen Wege im Stadtkern und das zur Seeseite liegende Eingangstor von innen aufgenommen:









Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*

Die nun folgenden Fotos zeigen den anstrengenden Aufstieg zu einer kleinen Kapelle oberhalb der Stadt:









Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*
Das Ziel ist erreicht. Die Kapelle und eine Innenaufnahme sowie der Anblick der Stadt von oben und schließlich die Kapelle vom Kanal aus aufgenommen:









Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*
In Kotor war die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit bei Temperaturen von meist über 30 Grad Celsius schon happig. Da hieß es ständig trinken, trinken und noch mal trinken, wenn man nicht schlapp machen wollte. Eine besonders erfreuliche Begebenheit möchte ich nicht vorenthalten. Als ich eine auffallend schöne junge Frau nach dem Weg fragte, auf den man zu der schon weiter oben gezeigten kleinen Bergkapelle gelangen würde, führte sie mich spontan zu der kleinen Gasse. Dann meinte sie aber, ohne eine Flasche Wasser sollte ich das nicht wagen, das wäre zu gefährlich bei der Hitze. Warten sie bitte einen Moment, ich hole ihnen Wasser. Als sie mir nach wenigen Minuten die Flasche Wasser überreichte, wollte ich diese bezahlen. Sie meinte nur, nein, das ist schon gut so, viel Erfolg beim Aufstieg. Solche Erlebnisse meine ich, machen das Leben lebenswert, und das habe ich auch abends meiner Frau per E-Mail verkündet. Wie es der Zufall will, traf ich die junge Frau zusammen mit ihrem Ehemann oder Freund tags drauf erneut. Spontan berichtete ich Beiden, was ich meiner Frau geschrieben hatte. Sie war richtig beschämt ob so viel Herzlichkeit.

Die folgenden Fotos zeigen Reisegruppen im Stadtkern, ein Bild aus einer der vielen Kirchen und junge Leute beim Musizieren, um das Taschengeld aufzubessern.










Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*
Die folgenden Fotos zeigen die Stadtmauer und das Eingangstor, den Uhrenturm, den man beim Eintritt in die Stadt sofort erblickt und eine der alten Kirchen, nämlich Sveti Nikola: -* hier* - Info zu Kotor











Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*

Nachfolgend ist zu sehen: junge Leute beim Musizieren, die alte Weinstube, in der ich morgens ab 8.30 Uhr ein reichhaltiges Frühstück serviert bekam. Das war im Zimmerpreis enthalten. Das Hotel selbst war hierfür nicht eingerichtet. Und die Weinstube lag gleich um die Ecke, also alles sehr bequem. Dann noch einmal der Einstiegsweg für nach oben und schließlich noch das bei einer Schiffsfahrt ab Kotor geschossene Foto von Perast. Natürlich wurden bei dieser Tour mit zwei Anlandungen auch viele Fotos auf den Stick verewigt. Für Kotor sollte es das gewesen sein.









Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Von Kotor nach Mostar - Bosnien und Herzegowina*

Es war schon ein langer Weg nach Mostar, bei dem nicht nur Cetinje, die alte Hauptstadt von Montenegro passiert wurde, sondern auch Niksic, so dass man von der Ferne noch einmal das Kloster Ostrog erkennen konnte. Erneut traumhafte Aussichten von der Höhe auf Budva. Man hätte noch einen Stop in Medjugorje, einem Wallfahrtsort, einlegen können. Es wurde aber schon dunkel, als ich mein Hotel in Mostar erreichte.  

Nachfolgend einige Hinweise: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bosnien_und_Herzegowina

https://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/DE/L...icherheit.html

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mostar

Da mein Hotel in Mostar nur Frühstück anbot, also über kein Restaurant verfügte, begab ich mich per Pedes in die nicht weit entfernte Altstadt. Ich hatte aber meinen Spezialspazierstock mit einer eingebauten Eisenspitze dabei, den ich normalerweise nur gelegentlich wegen freilaufender Hunde mitnehme. Er vermittelt aber eine gewisse Sicherheit besonders auch in der Dunkelheit.

Die Fotos zeigen nachts das Lokal und die Brücke Stari Most, 1566 erbaut, 1993 zerstört, 20022004 wieder aufgebaut, sowie am Morgen eine Moschee und Stari Most:










Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*
Man sieht 2 x die Stari Most und zwei Aufnahmen von der Altstadt:









Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*
Und nun noch 2 x Stari Most, muslimische junge Frauen mit einem käuflichen Gemälde und der Blick auf den hinter der Brücke liegenden Hügel mit dem Kreuz:









Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Von Mostar nach Sarajevo
*
Die Fahrt von Mostar nach Sarajevo bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, fast immer an der Neretva entlang, war ein reines Vergnügen. Da kam richtig Urlaubsstimmung auf. Nachfolgend einige Infos:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarajevo

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saraje...y_Panorama.JPG

Meine Fotos zeigen: die Lateinerbrücke. Diese Steinbogenbrücke ist zugleich eine der ältesten Brücken der Stadt und zudem Schauplatz des Attentats von 1914 auf Franz Ferdinand, welches später den ersten Weltkrieg auslöste. Genauer gesagt ereignete sich das Attentat am Nordende der Brücke  hier findet sich heute eine Gedenktafel sowie ein kleines Museum. Diese Schautafel habe ich fotografiert, aber Wegen der ungünstigen Lichtverhältnisse nicht in meinen Bericht einbezogen. Auch die Museumsfotografien bei schlechter Beleuchtung und alle ohne Flash waren nicht geeignet, sie im Forum zu präsentieren.

Weiter zu sehen ist die wiederaufgebaute City Hall, sowie der Bacarija-Platz in der Altstadt mit dem Brunnen, wo ständig Trinkwasser abgezapft wurde, und die  Gazi Husrev-beg Moschee während eines Gemeinschaftsgebetes.









Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*

Man sieht die Gläubigen beim  Gemeinschaftsgebet mit einer Bildeinblendung des Imams, dann den Uhrenturm in der Altstadt, die Römisch-katholische Herz-Jesu-Kathedrale und die Akademie der Künste, früher evangelische Kirche.









Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*

Nachfolgend sieht man: Noch einmal die Lateinerbrücke, fotografiert aus dem Blickwinkel meines gebuchten Hotels, das sich unmittelbar neben dieser legendären Brücke befand. Der Name Lateinerbrücke beruht auf der Tatsache, dass die Brücke die kürzeste Verbindung zwischen der römisch-katholischen Kathedrale in der Innenstadt und dem früher überwiegend katholisch bewohnten und daher als Latinluk bezeichneten Viertel links des Flusses darstellt. -* hier* - Info zum Attentat.

Weiter zu sehen: landestypische Szene von Menschen, die Irgendetwas zum Verkauf anboten, eine um Nahrung bittende Frau, deren in den Händen gehaltene Schrifttafel: "APEL-ZA-HRANU-HVALA" aus dem bosnischen in die deutsche Sprache übersetzt heißt: "bitte um Essen danke". Eigentlich ein Bild ohne Worte. Dann das Foto von dem Erzeugnis eines Hobby-Schreiners, der mir auf Rückfrage erlaubte, das fotografieren zu dürfen.









Gruß Harald

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Harald,

ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie "großzügig" Fotos von Personen im Netz verbreitet werden. Ich gehe davon aus, daß du jeweils um Fotoerlaubnis gebeten hast. Dies schließt jedoch nicht die Erlaubnis ein, die Bilder im Netz zu verbreiten.

Gläubige beim Gebet zu fotografieren ist für mich "grenzwertig".

Viele Grüße
Werner

----------


## LowRoad

*Harald,*
großartig! Ich staune immer wieder in welche Abenteuer du dich da so ganz alleine und selbstorganisiert hineinbegibst!

Der Balkan, welch geschichtsträchtiger Boden, danke für die aktuellen Eindrücke, die durchaus Interesse wecken es dir einmal nachzumachen. Wenn ich meiner Frau davon berichte, packt die sofort die Koffer.

Ich bin am Samstag, ganz spontan, mit dem Dampfzug um Frankfurt rum gefahren, 52-4867 Baujahr 1943. Nicht vergleichbar, aber auch nett  und billiger  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Harald_1933

> ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie "großzügig" Fotos von Personen im Netz verbreitet werden. Ich gehe davon aus, daß du jeweils um Fotoerlaubnis gebeten hast. Dies schließt jedoch nicht die Erlaubnis ein, die Bilder im Netz zu verbreiten.


Lieber Werner aus der schönen Pfalz,

auch ich wohne in der Pfalz, wenn es auch nur ganz am Rande ist. Ich habe mir eben die eingestellten Bilder alle noch einmal angeschaut, um herauszufinden, wo ich möglicherweise fremde Menschen unbewußt kompromittiert haben könnte. In Tirana lief plötzlich eine junge Frau vor der Oper ins Bild. Ich fand, dass das ohne Bedenken gezeigt werden kann, weil man das Gesicht kaum erkennen kann. Es müßte schon jemand ein besonderes Interesse haben, um per Vergrößerung am Bildschirm mehr zu erkennen.




> Gläubige beim Gebet zu fotografieren ist für mich "grenzwertig".


Mich hat das Innere der Moschee interessiert, und ich stand hinter den Betenden bzw. weit genug entfernt, um keine Details zu zeigen. Den Imam am Bildschirm haben Tausende vorbeilaufende Menschen sehen und auch ablichten können. Dennoch werde ich zukünftig besonders darauf Acht geben, keine Unbeteiligten versehentlich mitzufotografieren. Ansonsten sei versichert, dass ich bei tatsächlich gegebener Veranlassung nachgefragt hatte, ob ich fotografieren dürfe. Die Muslimas in Mostar haben z. B. zustimmend genickt, sich aber leicht abgewendet, und das war ja auch gut so, denn mir ging es um das Gemälde.

Dir weiterhin alles Gute in Sachen PKH.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Der Balkan, welch geschichtsträchtiger Boden, danke für die aktuellen  Eindrücke, die durchaus Interesse wecken es dir einmal nachzumachen.


Lieber Andi,

es gibt auf dem Balkan auch für eifrige Radfahrer reichlich Möglichkeiten, seine Kondition zu überprüfen. Ich würde mich freuen, demnächst von Dir zumindest Berichte lesen zu können, wo es Dir am besten auf dem Balkan gefallen hat.  

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Nachtrag*

Während meiner Balkan-Rundreise war ich abends auch indirekt vom Ramadan betroffen. In Skopje wohnte ich im Bushi Resort - nachfolgend 2 Fotos. - *hier* - Info zu Ramadan.

Das Hotel war nicht ausgebucht. Am ersten Abend begab ich mich gegen 19.00 Uhr in das Hotel-Restaurant im oberen Stockwerk. Dort wurde mir sofort signalisiert, dass alle Plätze wegen Ramadan bis auf 2 kleine Tische reserviert wären. Ich entschied mich für einen Tisch in der Mitte des Restaurants und bestellte mein Abendessen. Nach einem reichlichen, gut schmeckenden gemischten Salat hatte man mir auf meinen besonderen Wunsch hin Rigatoni-Gorgonzola zubereitet. Auch meine obligatorische Flasche Rotwein zu einem erstaunlich günstigen Preis kam richtig temperiert, also nicht unterkühlt. So gegen 19.30 Uhr füllte sich das Lokal immer mehr. Auf allen reservierten Tische standen schon 2-Liter fassende Glaskrüge mit frischem Wasser, während ich mir die große verschlossene Flasche Pellegrino aus alter Gewohnheit bestellt hatte. Meine Nachbartische quollen über mit allen möglichen schon vorbereiteten Speisen und Unmengen von Fladenbrot.

An allen Tischen herzliche Begrüßung mit Küsschen und Umarmungen, ob Opa, Oma, Kinder oder Enkelkinder incl. Säuglinge. Ein richtiges riesigen Famientreffen. Während ich mir das Essen und die Getränke schmecken ließ, rührte keiner der anderen Gäste irgend etwas an. Aber mit dem Gongschlag 20.15 Uhr gings große Futtern auf Deuwel komm heraus los. Eine für mich bislang unbekannte neue Erfahrung. 

Am nächsten Abend weilte eine Reisegruppe aus Taiwan im Haus. Für diese Hotelgäste wurde eigens der Frühstücksraum zum Restaurant umdekoriert. Aber oben war an diesem Abend komplett ausgebucht. Man richtete große Rundtische im unteren Außenbereich ein, um weitere Ramadan-Esser zu verköstigen. Es war rappelvoll. Auf meinen Hinweis, als Hotelgast doch wohl Anspruch auf einen Essenstisch zu haben, wurde eigens ein hölzerner Quertisch mit frischer weißer Tischdecke aufgebaut. Das Essen war erneut vorzüglich.

In Ohrid, auch Mazedonien, gabs im Hotel im Restaurant keine Probleme wegen Ramadan. Das ist wohl eher in Großstädten festzustellen.

Der Vollständigkeit halber sei noch erwähnt, dass man in Tirana in der Innenstadt so gut wie kein Restaurant entdecken konnte. Auch die Einheimischen konnten keine Ratschläge dazu erteilen. In Montenegro dagegen war das schon fast ein Vergnügen, sich zum Essen irgendwo in ein manchmal auch nur einfaches Lokal zum Essen hinzusetzen. Ich wurde nie enttäuscht.






Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich bin am Samstag, ganz spontan, mit dem Dampfzug um Frankfurt rum gefahren, 52-4867 Baujahr 1943.


Moin Andi,

*Bahn darf trotz Fledermaus fahren* 




> Seit 1977 ist die Sauschwänzlebahn zwischen Blumberg und Weizen nur noch als Museumsbahn mit historischen Zügen unterwegs.


Bitte -* hier* - weiterlesen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ergänzung*

Nachdem ich das Forum bislang von meinem aktuellen Abbild verschont hatte, habe ich nun doch ein All-Foto dank Mithilfe von Heribert vorbereitet. Die eingeblendeten kleinen Fotos zeigen Aufnahmen von links beginnend: vor dem  Sveti Naum, am Ende des Anstiegs zur kleinen Bergkapelle oberhalb von Kotor, bei einer Anlandung zwischen Kotor und Perast, beim Anstieg zum Kaneo und auf der Altstadtfestung von Budva.




P.S.: Mit Hilfe von Paint-Shop kann man so etwas zusammenklabustern.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Super Harald,
da kann man nur stauen was Du junger Hupfer noch alles unternimmst......................

Ab Mittwoch sind wir ja für ein paar Tage in der Pfalz...

Gruß 
Manfred

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Manfred, liebe Renate, 

auf Euren Besuch in die schöne Pfalz freuen wir uns.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald und Peggy

----------


## Frank1958

Lieber Harald, alles Gute zu Deinem heutigen Geburtstag. Wir wünschen Dir das du weiterhin so mobil bleibst ,damit du noch viele schöne Reisen genießen kannst. Lass Dich heute feiern und lasse Dich verwöhnen. Grüße auch an Peggy   
Marion und Frank

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Marion, lieber Frank,

vielen Dank für Eure Geburtstagswünsche. In der Tat hatte Peggy mich gestern ganz besonders verwöhnt. Sie hat mir nämlich nach einem ziemlich aufwändigen Rezept, das enorme Mengen an Kalorienbomben beinhaltete und erheblichen Zeitaufwand erforderte, eine Blaubeertorte gezaubert. Da werde ich noch ein paar Tage dran zu knabbern haben. 

Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich mich auch bei den vielen Forumsinsidern, die mir ihre Geburtstagsglückwünsche per E-Mail übermittelten, bedanken.

By the way, also übrigens fiel mir gerade heute früh ein, dass ich Euch nicht darüber berichtet hatte, mir in Tirana die Haare kürzen zu lassen. Das kam so:

Peggy wollte schon vor meiner Abreise, dass ich mir die schon viel zu dicke Wolle bei meinem Ludwigshafener italienischen Frisör wieder in Facon bringen lassen sollte. Mir gefielen aber die langen Haare so gut, dass ich das noch ablehnte. Aber wegen der hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit und den hohen Temperaturen klebte das Haar einem doch lästig auf dem Kopf und an den Ohren herum. Der mir im Hotel empfohlene Frisör beschäftigte nur junge Talente, die jedoch, wie ich beim Betreten des Salons sah, die Haar extrem kurz absäbelten. Also flüchtete ich und fand einen Salon nicht weit entfernt, in dem ein älterer Mann sehr fachmännisch mit Messerschnitt agierte. Nach 15 Minuten Wartezeit kam ich dran, und er war ein wahrer Künstler, der auch die Augenbrauen fachmännisch stutzte. Man verlangte 300 Lek für diese ganze Prozedur. Ich gab dem hoch erfreuten Mann 500 Lek, Trinkgeld ist fast überall auf der Welt gern genommen. Wechselkurs Mitte Juni 2016 1  = 122 Lek, heute sogar 134 Lek. So preiswert hat mir noch nie jemand die Frisur gerichtet.

An den nachfolgenden Fotos mag man den Unterschied nach Albanien erkennen, nämlich Ohrid auf dem Weg zum Kaneo und dann vor dem Kloster Ostrog in Montenegro.






Gruß Harald

----------


## Frank1958

> Blaubeertorte gezaubert


Heijeijei, da würde selbst ich schwach werden. Bin sonst nicht soo der Kuchen und Torten esser.

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Harald,

*herzliche Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag*
von Brigitte und mir

lieber frank,
bei mir gibt es heute eine schweinshaxe mit sauerkraut.
möchtest du einmal probieren?  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Harald_1933

> Heijeijei, da würde selbst ich schwach werden.


Liebe Marion,

damit der Frank Dir weiterhin aus der Hand futtert, (nicht frisst) nachstehend Details zu meiner von Peggy für mich gebastelten Geburtstagstorte:

Also zunächst für den Boden benötigte Zutaten: 75 g Mandelblättchen - 100 g Butterkekse (aber die mit 13 % Butter) - 150 g Butter.

Zutaten für dei Creme: 200 g Butter (kalt)- 300 g Puderzucker - 1 Päckchen Vanillinzucker - 300 g Frischkäse.

Zutaten für den Belag: 300 g Kulturheidelbeeren (tiefgekühlt) - 1 El Zitronensaft - 4 Tl Puddingspulver (Vanille) - eine Handvoll frische Kulturheidelbeeren.

Und hier gehts nun an die eigentliche Arbeit, wenn alles richtig eingekauft wurde oder schon vorhanden war:

Die Mandelblättchen ohne Fett in einer beschichteten Pfanne kurz anrösten. Die Kekse in einen Gefrierbeutel füllen, verschließen und mit einem Nudelholz zerkleinern. Die Butter schmelzen, mit Keksen und Mandeln gut vermischen und als Boden in eine runde Springform (18 bis 20 cm Durchmesser) drücken. Dann für 30 Minuten kalt stellen. Für die Cremeschicht die Butter mit einem Handrührgerät mit dem Puderzucker und dem Vanillinzucker glatt rühren. Den Frischkäse nur ganz kurz auf niedriger Stufe unter die Buttermasse rühren, denn bei zu langem Rühren gerinnt der Frischkäse. Die Creme auf dem Keksboden verteilen, glatt streichen und für eine halbe Stunde in den Kühlschrank stellen. Die Heidelbeeren mit 1 El Zitronensaft in einem Topf erhitzen. Das Puddingpulver mit 3 El Wasser verrühren und zu den Beeren gießen. 2 Minuten köcheln und wieder abkühlen lassen. Die Fruchtmasse auf die Frischkäseschicht geben und im Kühlschrank ca. 1 Stunde fest werden lassen. Zum Servieren mit frischen Heidelbeeren dekorieren.

Das würde 12 Stücke zu je 450 kcal ergeben. Guten Appetit. Weil ich es nicht abwarten konnte, hatte Peggy die Torte schon nach 45 Minuten aus dem Kühlschrank geholt. Einfach köstlich. Zusatztip, damit der Boden sich von der Backform gut lösen lässt; vorher mit etwas Butter einschmieren.

Ich bin gespannt auf Franks Bericht.

P.S.: Liebe Brigitte, lieber Harmut,

vielen Dank für die nachträglichen Geburtstagswünsche. Diese sind auch heute noch willkommen gewesen.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Frank1958

> lieber frank,
>  bei mir gibt es heute eine schweinshaxe mit Sauerkraut.
>  möchtest du einmal probieren?


@Hartmut,  jederzeit bin ich dafür zu haben.......... da tropft der Zahn *g*

----------


## Frank1958

> Das würde 12 Stücke zu je 450 kcal ergeben.


@Harald und Peggy, das wird ausprobiert. Danke für die sehr gute Anleitung. Allerdings werde ich die Torte nur in 6 Stücken schneiden. 12 schaffe ich sowieso nicht *gg*  Lg M+F

----------

